# Nissan 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition Priced from $38,860, With Lots of New Photos



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Set to make its debut at the Chicago Auto Show this week, Nissan has just announced the 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition will be priced from $38,860. And because we already knew this, to get our attention they included a large selection of new photos of the car.

Starting out as a well-equipped manual-transmission Touring model, this limited edition vehicle also gets the Sport Package, which includes the SynchroRev Match transmission, a front lip spoiler and rear spoiler, Nissan’s impressive sort brakes, a limited slip differential and 19-inch Rays forged wheels.

Added to this is a special “40th Quartz” paint job and a red leather interior. Other highlights include red brake calipers; a high luster smoked wheel finish; 40th Anniversary badges on the rear hatch and front strut tower brace; red painted door trim; red stitching on the center stack, shift boot and steering wheel; 40th Anniversary stitching on the seatbacks and floormats; a plaque of authenticity and a special car cover.

The 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition is set to go on sale this Spring.

More: *Nissan 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition Priced from $38,860, With Lots of New Photos* on AutoGuide.com

Check out our full gallery of photos below and see our complete *2010 Chicago Auto Show coverage here*.


----------

